# Samba startet nicht automatisch



## McAlek (10. April 2003)

Hallo zusammen, hallo Digi 

Ich habe vor drei Tagen s erste mal Linux installiert (Suse 8.1) und hangle mich, wie viele andere auch von einem Problem zum anderen 

so jetzt zu meinem Problem:

samba lässt sich einfach nicht automatisch starten. wenn ich nmbd -D und smbd -D in die konsole eingebe läuft alles opti fifi nur muss ich das halt jedes mal machen nach nem reboot. jetzt habe ich verschiedene i-net seiten, how tos, und foren durchforstet und auch einige (immer verschiedene) lösungsansätze gefunden. nur das geht alles ned. ich liste mal auf was ich probiert hab:

1. Versuch



> So, jetzt werd ich mal weitermachen
> 6. Samba konfigurieren
> 
> Automatischer Start von Samba beim booten
> ...




```
START_SMB = "yes"
```

Das Problem, die datei rc.config existiert bei mir nicht!

Das hat mich noch nicht weiter beunruhigt kann ja ne ältere SuSE version beschrieben gewesen sein also suchte ich weiter:

2. Versuch



> Start duch inetd
> 
> Der inetd-Dämon ist der NEtzwerk-Superdämon. Er nimmt Anfragen fär einen bestimmten Port entgegen und startet den entsprechenden Server.
> 
> ...



Das hat auch nicht funktioniert.

Ich hatte noch einen dritten Versuch nur an den kann ich mich schon nicht mehr erinnern weil mir grad ziemlich der Kopf raucht!! 

Wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

Danke schonmal 

Alex

Edit:

habe meinen 3. versuch wieder gefunden 



> To run the daemons from the system startup scripts, put the following script in file called /etc/rc.d/init.d/smb (for most distributions) and symbolically link it to the files specified in the comments:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (10. April 2003)

Hi McAlek!

Ist nicht weiter schwer das jetzt noch hinzubekommen. Das meiste haste ja schon gemacht!

Du musst nur 2 symbolic links mit dem richtigen Namen in das richtige Verzeichnis machen (siehe weiteres).

Der Befehl zum symbolic link anlegen:

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/smb /etc/rc.d/rc2.d/S20smb

ln -s /etc/init.d/smb /etc/rc.d/rc2.d/K20smb
```

Deine Verzeichnisse haben nun folgendes Aussehen:

```
/etc
|- /etc/rc.d
|-- /etc/rc.d/rc2.d
|--- /etc/rc.d/rc2.d/S20smb -> /etc/init.d/smb
|--- /etc/rc.d/rc2.d/K20smb -> /etc/init.d/smb
```
-> = zeigt auf

So, jetzt sollte dein System automatisch deinen Samba-Server starten.
Weitere Infos zu den Runlevel und Startskripten findest du unter: http://www.xinux.de/docs/linux/linuxfibel/booten.htm#runlevel


----------



## McAlek (10. April 2003)

Danke!! 

eine Frage hätt ich dann doch noch 

was ist ein symbolic link und wofür is der gut? ich kanns zwar blind abschreiben aber das bringt mir nix. ich würds gern lernen 

danke nochmal


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (10. April 2003)

Ein "symbolic link" ist wie der Name schon sagt ein "symbolischer Link", also sowas wie eine Verknüpfung.

Beispiel (Windows):
Du willst ein Programm als Link auf deinem Desktop haben, dann machst du ja auch eine Verknüpfung.

Sowas gibt es auch unter Linux!

Konnte ich dir damit helfen? 

Ein bißchen mehr zu solchen Sachen findest du auch unter: http://www.linuxfibel.de/file+dir.htm#ln


----------



## McAlek (11. April 2003)

danke der link is ja gold wert!! klasse da hab ich was um mir die nacht um die ohren zuschlagen  mein chef wird sich freuen morgen *hehe*


----------



## McAlek (11. April 2003)

s geht immer noch nicht 

beim booten heisst es smb unused das is soooo nervig. warum kann nicht alles so einfach sein wie windows *grummel*


----------



## McAlek (11. April 2003)

jetzt gehts. phu war das ne geburt.

für alle die das gleiche problem mal haben:

ICh hab einfach unter Yast 2 runlevel editor. den samba deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert da gings plötzlich.


----------

